# Paint chipping on trim and doors.



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Polyurethane is often used to finish wood doors and moldings. Sanding was/is needed to allow the new finish to adhere to the old. Sounds like a cheap job to me. The long term solution may be to remove all the paint, and start over.:huh:


----------



## RR33 (Dec 27, 2007)

Rehabber said:


> Polyurethane is often used to finish wood doors and moldings. Sanding was/is needed to allow the new finish to adhere to the old. Sounds like a cheap job to me. The long term solution may be to remove all the paint, and start over.:huh:


I'm not sure what kind of stuff they used to seal in the stain and give the paint something to stick to but it is working except for a few places that I need to patch. The doors are only chipping because it hit the frame all summer when the weather was hot and humid. Now that it is cold they open and close fine and without chipping.


----------



## Rehabber (Dec 29, 2005)

Then I would remove the doors and plane the edges (or use a ROS) to gain a little more clearance, prime and repaint edges. Sand any damage smooth on frames/trim, prime and repaint.


----------



## TroyM (Dec 24, 2007)

I agreed with Rehabber. Sound like a cheap job.

Just sand down any chipping, prime and paint. A year from now you might not even think about it.


----------



## RR33 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. As I said before, we are very happy with the paint job. We have 23 windows, 16 doors and trim/molding everywhere that was painted. About 5 doors are chipped along the inside edge, about 3 windows and several chips in the trim around the house. All are pretty minor and happened shortly after the painting was completed. I just want to fix it.

I'm going to sand, prime and paint the areas.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Sand, prime and paint
I'd suggest a solvent-based primer (alkyd will do), and an enamel for the top coats (waterborne or alkyd)
This will keep it from chipping and sticking


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

It sounds like they did not prime properly, using the solvent-based primer they should have.

If they wanted to avoid sanding, they should have applied a liquid de-glosser, followed quickly by solvent-based primer (a smelly Pain To Apply), followed by an enamel.

It sounds like they did not prime, and used paint instead of enamel. I don't see any easy fix. Since it is only parts exposed to wear that are coming off easily, I am thinking you can just repair the areas that are giving you trouble (the parts that are chipping and sticking)

For the chipping bits: Sand off the paint, solvent prime, topcoat with a quality enamel.

For the sticking bits: It might be worth a try to just scuff-sand (as opposed to remove), oil (or solvent) prime, and then topcoat.

SirWired


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Banging on the jambs may lead to cracks in the headers, seperation of the trim at the corners and even cracks in the walls.

Best to just remove wood where the doors are sticking.


----------



## RR33 (Dec 27, 2007)

sirwired said:


> It sounds like they did not prime properly, using the solvent-based primer they should have.
> 
> If they wanted to avoid sanding, *they should have applied a liquid de-glosser, followed quickly by solvent-based primer (a smelly Pain To Apply), followed by an enamel.*
> 
> ...


The process in bold is what was used. I remember how bad it smelled. Maybe it just didn't take in those areas or wasn't spread well. I don't know but I sanded down one of the doors earlier today and I can see that there is more space there. Crappy part is I won't know until it gets hot again.

joewho, thank you for the advice. I wasn't planning on doing that but it's good to know.


----------

